# [SOLVED] Netflix App errors on 1080i TV



## JB93 (Nov 17, 2012)

I built a HTPC with Windows 8 as the OS and connected to an old RPTV thru a DVI to HDMI adapter. Everything works great except the Netflix app, I can access Netflix...pick a show...press play...get the loading spinning wheel...then "oops! something went wrong" with usually a W8158 error code. If I connect a computer monitor to the my HTPC with the VGA port, Netflix app works perfectly well (without changing anything).
Has anyone else had this problem and found a solution?

My HTPC has AMD APU triple core process with intergrated Radeon 6530D, AMD Vision driver, resolution 1735 x 976 (1080i)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Netflix App errors on 1080i TV*

Hello JB93 and welcome to TSF,

The first thing I will suggest is that you check to make sure you update your video card drivers... Code W8158 has to do with driver support... Not sure exactly at the moment what... But since you are running HDMI (sound through the Video card) may be what is causing the issue.

Here also is a link that may help you out a bit.

Netflix Windows 8 App Error W8158 | Support


----------



## JB93 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Netflix App errors on 1080i TV*

Thanks GZ
I had updated my video card driver and did the standard windows update with no luck.
I then went into my Hardware Device Manager and did a "update driver" for both the "generic monitor" and "Realtek HD audio" and Netflix suddenly worked!
I thought I had everthing already up to date because windows told me so when I used the control panel windows updater. It was only out of frustration and that you mentioned the error was driver related that I decided to check the individual drivers in the device manager.

Thanks again for your help!
JB


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Netflix App errors on 1080i TV*

I am glad to hear you got it working!


----------

